

Man in disguise boards international flight - cubix
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/disguised-man-boarded-air-canada-flight-report/article1786681/

======
cubix
A decent photo at CNN:
[http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/11/04/canada.disguise...](http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/11/04/canada.disguised.passenger/index.html?hpt=C1)

